# Chaos thunderhawk gunship?



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

I've just been given a scratch built thunderhawk gunship. It's an awesome model. I want to use it in my chaos army. I'm doing Word Bearers. Hoping for some suggestions on what to do with it. Don't wanna just cover it in spikes as it wouldn't be very aerodynamic. Looking for some nice word bearers imagery to paint on the side too if anybody knows where I can find some, like what people do to imperial land raiders and stuff.
Cheers


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not much of a Word Bearer's fluffmaster, having only read Dark Apostle. I do know that they in particular have a thing for chains and skull related imagery, though. Well, more interest in skull related imagery then most 40k armies, that is. I agree that I can't see how that will help out well with a conversion, so I think the best I can offer is a good luck.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd swap out any havy bolters for flamers and las cannons for immolators

other than that it depends when you're pegging it - pre-heresy and their icon was a book with a flame in the centre - could be quite interesting to use that on a centre piece


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Lexicanum is your friend
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Word_Bearers
That should give you an idea of some of the stuff they might have on it


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Chaos thunderhawk? They would look awesome if you daemonicafy... daemonicate?... daemonica......fuck it, make it look daemony.


----------



## Deathspread (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd say flames, skulls and chains are a safe bet. If you want some further inspiration I'd suggest you google image "word bearers rhino" or "chaos rhino", I did and came across some cool stuff.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Use the Dark angels ravenwing iconography the books would look awsome if you put the flames


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

(smoking)censures(or how ever its spelt), oath papers, pennants, alot of scripture on the hull, chains, skulls, daemonic imagry, obviously alot of chaos iconography.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

yanlou said:


> oath papers, pennants, alot of scripture on the hull



One would wonder how they would survive atmosphic entery but this is 40k stranger things have happened.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> One would wonder how they would survive atmosphic entery but this is 40k stranger things have happened.


i would imagine they would coat them in some sort of heat resistant varnish or something lol


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

cheers people, some good ideas.
@yanlou: heat risistent varnish? love it.:victory:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

yanlou said:


> (smoking)censures(or how ever its spelt), oath papers, pennants, alot of scripture on the hull.


This is the best (or only) suggestion in this thread that I would pay alot of attention to.

Word bearers are extremely devout. As their name suggests, they are the ones that spread the _word_ of chaos, aka the religious texts and beliefs. They keep the rituals of ancient times, respect the superstitions of chaos.

If you really wanted this thing to be a word bearers thunderhawk, Scribe an entire chapter of a chaos unholy book onto the side of the thing. Put quotes and verses from chaos saints on the wings. Put a symbol of tzeentch on the hull to protect the vehicle and signify that the dark apostle has seen the future and knows that the word bearers will be victorious.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

yanlou said:


> (smoking)censures(or how ever its spelt),


This is like suggesting putting a candelabra in a wind tunnel lol.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Some cool and funny suggestions/comments in this thread. I think the single biggest thing you could do is scribe passages of text on the sides of the thunderhawk. I am no painting wizzard but that would suggest word bearers to me. Also a suitably impressive nameplate with an obviously word bearers oriented name. Finally some open book bits(empire flagellants box is great for these) for in the centre of the doors. Finally the suggestion or signs of demonic posession is a good one. Maybe faces pushing out from the hull would do the trick. Tricky to sculpt though.(well for me anyway). I agree that lots of spikes will be something of an aerodynamic problem even though in 40k we are all aware that physics has taken a holiday. Just my thoughts, hope they help.

One thing about the smoking censers. Not going to work, but you could style the engine exhausts after that sort of thing. Also demonic ends on all the gun barrels would help too.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> One thing about the smoking censers. Not going to work, but you could style the engine exhausts after that sort of thing. Also demonic ends on all the gun barrels would help too.


GREAT idea!

Think of what a religious nut would do, do that, toss on some 8 point stars. Maybe a kicking sound system!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> This is like suggesting putting a candelabra in a wind tunnel lol.


Well i put smoking Censures so people would actually know what im on about lol, i should have made it clear tho that i didnt mean on the hull, but inside like around the front hatch(if it opens on the scratch built one). 
It would be silly putting them on the out side lol


----------

